# Center speaker connectivity



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Cannot connect center speaker to Kenwood KA-995 integrated amp as the rca center pre out jack will not drive the speaker. Normally this would connect to Kenwood KM-895 preamp which I did not purchase at the time. Any suggestions for an inexpensive preamp(I assume this is what I need to process/provide enough power to speaker). The center speaker is part of the 5.1 Yamaha NS-SP6500 series and is two 3" woofers with a 3/4" tweeter. I was researching the older Yamaha DSP-100 for this purpose. Also, any problems connecting a rca out(preamp) to a twin lead speaker in(Yamaha center speaker). Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You need an amp, not a preamp. You need to amplify the line-level output (~1volt) to speaker levels (watts) for this. Almost any amp will do for this speaker.

OTOH, before spending $$ on gadgets, consider a modern AVR, even a cheap one would be a great advance over this.

Kal


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

The Kenwood KA-995 is the amp why another/different amp? It has four speaker outs with a sub and a center pre out(both of which connect to the KM 895). I am presently using all speaker outs without any issues as a 5.1 system even the subwoofer connects. Not understanding why I can't drive the center. Working on a budget. I am satisfied with this low end amp and do not want to purchase another if possible.

Signed confused!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

whalstead said:


> ... Normally this would connect to Kenwood KM-895 preamp which I did not purchase at the time. Any suggestions for an inexpensive preamp(I assume this is what I need to process/provide enough power to speaker)...


According to manual you need the KM-895 :yes:

If I were you I get another A/V receiver instead of the amp for this reasons:

1. Price: a cheap amp will cost $150-200 ( http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7070714&type=product&id=1109233144936 ) ... just add a couple of hundred and you can get a new receiver.

2. You Kenwood output just 20Watts for the surround ... most new receivers will give you 100 watts :hide:

3. Are you sure it will work with just a new amp??? ... manual shows that you have to connect the audio from 995 to 895 then connect all speakers in 895 :dizzy: (I got manuals here http://www.retrevo.com/s/Home+Theater+Systems) 

Just my opinion :surrender:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

whalstead said:


> ... I am presently using all speaker outs without any issues as a 5.1 system even the subwoofer connects. Not understanding why I can't drive the center. Working on a budget. I am satisfied with this low end amp and do not want to purchase another if possible.


You mean 4.1, Right??? :bigsmile: (you're not using the center)

I think the sub works because it has his own amp ... but the center speaker doesn't.

We all are in a Budget ... start here to find a nice/cheap receiver http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...00_49999&t=MinimumPrice_MaximumPrice&s=pr&p=1


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

whalstead said:


> The Kenwood KA-995 is the amp why another/different amp? It has four speaker outs with a sub and a center pre out(both of which connect to the KM 895).


It has amps for the 4 speakers you mention but, notice, *pre outs* for center and sub. That means that they come from the preamp inside the KA-995. The KA-995 has only 4 power amps inside. It must rely on external devices for the other channels.



> I am presently using all speaker outs without any issues as a 5.1 system even the subwoofer connects.


How are you doing this? What and how is everything connected? 



> Not understanding why I can't drive the center.


Again, because you need an *AMP *on that channel!:gah:

Kal


----------

